# 7 evening rides on U/L and....



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Not a single tip. This is a record for me. 

Weirdly busy for a Monday night. 

I chalk it up to half the rides being people from countries that don’t have a tipping culture.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

How do you know what countries they were from??


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Commuters rarely tipped in my experience.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Illini said:


> How do you know what countries they were from??


Because they were attending a conference and could barely speak English. I recognized the Igbo language from 2 of them, a neighbor was from Nigeria when I lived in California. The balance were from Spanish speaking countries in SA. I am fluent in Spanish.


----------

